# Wild Model Railroad Track Plan like prototype



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

very informative video :thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That design would make a wye possible on many
model layouts working with limited space. And it
would make for interesting train operations.

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great video DJ.

Goes to show where there's a will there's a way. :thumbsup:


----------

